# Bleaching a cube?



## CubeCow (Mar 29, 2015)

I've heard of rit dying a cube, but I was wondering if you could bleach a stickerless cube to get it white. Any thoughts? Anyone every heard of someone doing this?


----------



## King Mike (Mar 29, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> I've heard of rit dying a cube, but I was wondering if you could bleach a stickerless cube to get it white. Any thoughts? Anyone every heard of someone doing this?



I never heard of anything like that. If you want a white cube you should buy it white, lol


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah, lots of people say that stickerless cubes feel better than normal ones, but I kind if think that's a myth. Just buy a white cube. Also, come on. Don't bump after it's been 30 minutes, it can be six hours and you'll still be on the first page.


----------



## cashis (Mar 29, 2015)

Just try it, why not


----------



## CubeCow (Mar 29, 2015)

cashis said:


> Just try it, why not



Because it's my only cube ;_;


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 30, 2015)

Make sure you record the process so it can be used as a warning in the unlikely event that anyone else should have such a crazy idea.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2015)

> Sodium hypochlorite solutions do not attack acrylonitrile-butadiene-styrene (ABS)



According to the MSDS of sodium hypochlorite (active ingredient of many bleaches)

I still wouldn't try this though...


----------



## CubeCow (Apr 1, 2015)

You know what? Ilm going to buy a new main and do this thing >


----------



## OtakuCuber (Apr 2, 2015)

King Mike said:


> I never heard of anything like that. If you want a white cube you should buy it white, lol



What about puzzles that don't come in white or aren't produced in white anymore? (tuttminx, MF8 Gigaminx, etc)

And since this topic is semi relevant, is there ANY way you can turn a black cube white?


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm sure spray paint or white out would turn a black cube white. You could also trade the black cube for a white version of the same cube. Full fitted all white stickers is an option. You could even fall back on ole faithful and just accept it no matter what the color of its skin is.


----------



## OtakuCuber (Apr 2, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> I'm sure spray paint or white out would turn a black cube white. You could also trade the black cube for a white version of the same cube. Full fitted all white stickers is an option. You could even fall back on ole faithful and just accept it no matter what the color of its skin is.



I doubt people that actually know about the rarity would trade a Black Tuttminx for a White Tuttminx or a Black MF8 Gigaminx for a White MF8 Gigaminx.

White out sounds like a terrible idea.
Spray Paint would wear off I assume
And Stickers only cover the face even if full fitted.

I may just sucks it up and stick with black, but I'd highly prefer a way to make it white since my whole collection is white.


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 2, 2015)

I would like to point out that my entire post was sarcasm. Without a lot of equipment and chemicals it's going to be super difficult to turn molded colored plastic into a different color.


----------

